#  > General Zone >  > Foreign Languages >  >  >  Ielts: Academic writing

## hazim23215

IELTS: ACADEMIC WRITING

 *Presenting, describing, interpreting, and comparing data
 *Describing a process or how something works
 *Using appropriate and accurate language



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Ielts: Academic writing

----------


## Spradle56

Thats a detailed post about ielts academic writing. I have just saved the webpage for future reference. I too will take this test in next two months and this is why studying for it. Was also having a thought on getting professional lessons for writing at the local **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] center.

----------

